
Show HN: I created an alternative to Crowdfunding for devs, programmers etc. - MikeDaniel
https://crowdsourcer.io
======
ratata
How do you (or who does) quantify a "a fair share of the profits based on
their contribution" ?

~~~
MikeDaniel
It’s based on a bounty system for tasks, each of which have a value. With
value localised to every project, the value can be a function of anything
(though likely time and difficulty) as long as it’s consistent throughout the
project’s life. When people are content with the amount of value a task will
reward, they can begin working on it and as they complete these tasks and
they’re peer reviewed and accepted, their value in the project grows.

Hope that goes some way to explaining it. Let me know if it needs more
clarification.

------
erikig
Thanks for sharing this, I'm hoping it gets some traction on HN. It seems like
a great place to not only vet your idea but to also build a diverse goal-
oriented team and I look forward to posting my side-projects on it.

I'd also recommend cross-posting it over on ProductHunt and BetaList.

~~~
MikeDaniel
Hey, thank you kindly for this. I hope so too! I need to do a relaunch on
Product hunt actually, did one a while ago and it kind of flopped. Need to get
into that routine of constantly launching (rather than doing just one big
launch.)

If you ever do decide to post a project on there, get in touch and I can try
to help out where I can.

~~~
erikig
Did you ever think of dogfooding your project?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eating_your_own_dog_food](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eating_your_own_dog_food)

~~~
MikeDaniel
I’d considered it and partially done it. The issue is that we don’t really fit
our own criteria. Without a widget to sell quickly or relying on growth to
make profit, it’s a big ask to expect that contributors will wait potentially
years for a payout. I see it being a valuable route to take once we’ve matured
a bit though.

------
yodon
What is the advantage of crowdsourced.io over Kickstarter?

~~~
erikig
I'm not the creator but I think I can answer this.

With Kickstarter you are trying to raise funds usually in exchange for a
product or aesthetic cause. With Crowdsourcer you are actually trying to
acquire the talent to launch a software project.

~~~
MikeDaniel
Back of the net :)

~~~
erikig
I threw together a quick ProductHunt profile which you should be able to
update by logging in with your Twitter profile.

[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/crowdsourcer](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/crowdsourcer)

~~~
MikeDaniel
Oh that’s awesome, thank you. I shall take a look at this when I’m home. That
was so good of you :)

------
andreigaspar
Awesome idea and execution!

~~~
MikeDaniel
Hey, thanks :)

